# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  τακτοποίηση καλώδίων και rack rj-11 ???

## sculper

Γεια σας,
Θα ήθελα να βάλω σε τάξη τα καλώδια utp δικτύου και τηλεφώνου που έχω στο υπόγειο! Έχω βάλει και στο τηλέφωνο utp καλώδιο αν και χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το ένα ζεύγος! Σκέφτηκα για του δικτύου να πάρω ένα switch με 5 θύρες. Αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω του τηλεφώνου. Υπάρχει κάποιο rack για RJ-11 καλώδια ή να τα βάλω απλά με splitter  μέχρι να φτάσω σε 2, για να τα μοιράσω στα 2 κανάλια του isdn. 
Αν υπάρχει τρόπος να υπάρχουν rack που να έχουν και RJ-11 και RJ45 ίσως είναι καλύτερα!

Απλά δεν μπορώ να βρω και από πού να αγοράσω αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό!
ps.ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστό section!

----------


## emeliss

Βάζεις patch panel με RJ45 και μεικτονομείς τα τηλέφωνα κανονικά σαν δίκτυα. Το ένα ζεύγος του τηλεφώνου πρέπει να είναι το μπλε-άσπρο μπλε. Έτσι έρχεται στην μέση του θηλυκού RJ-45 και μπορείς εκεί να κουμπώσεις βίσμα RJ-11 χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Υπάρχουν patch panel που βάζεις ότι φωλιές θες (δίκτυα, τηλέφωνα, ομοαξονικά για βίντεο κλπ) αλλά θα σηκώσεις ψηλά το κόστος χωρίς λόγο.

----------

